# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How much light is too much ?



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

I want to get some general info from our members on their light setups.

1. NO/PC/CF/MH - Wattage - Tank size
2. Are you satisfied with the light ?
3. Would you increase your light and if so, by how much ?

Just general info please.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

I want to get some general info from our members on their light setups.

1. NO/PC/CF/MH - Wattage - Tank size
2. Are you satisfied with the light ?
3. Would you increase your light and if so, by how much ?

Just general info please.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

1. 5X NO T12 40 watt = 200 watts / 66gallon = 3.03wpg
2. Yes, glosso hugs the gravel, almost all plants require major weekly trimming!
3. no way!!!


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

1. 55watt PC on a 29gallong tank
2. I am satisfied
3. I would like the light to extend all the
way across the tank. As it is now it only
covers 22inches of 30inches. So yes I 
would like a little more light but only
a little more. About 20watts more.

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

220 watts PC lighting on a 55 gallon tank. I'm very happy with the lights and no way would I put more light on the tank.

65 watts PC on a 29 gallon tank. I would like a bit more light on this tank.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

30w - NO - on a 15gal. very happy
65w - CF - on a 20gal. very happy
40w - NO - on a 29gal. Its ok for no CO2 low maintenance tank. Its in my wife's office. ( Out of my control if you know what I mean)
110w - CF - 40w - NO on a 55gal. very happy
15w - NO - on a 10gal. Ok for now but when I finish setting up CO2 tank for my aquarium room I will double it.
220w - CF - on a 75gal. not yet set up. All I need is the lights but I think 220w will be fine. 

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

20G - 65W Lights of America CF (consider it to be about 1.5wpg in reality) Very pleased, wouldn't change.

55G - 220W PC's - Pleased wouldn't change.

55G - 160W NO - Pleaed but limited on foreground plants, will be overdriving soon.

75G 300-330W Overdriven 4x T8 NO - Extremely pleased with this setup, wouldn't change.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

6x55w(2x5300k, 4x6400k) over 100g using AHSupply.
3.3+wpg

Quite satisfied

Jus the opposite, I am debating on cutting it back soon.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

120G â 6 x 55w pc Hamilton Technologies fixture. Very pleased. Have thought about adding another 110w. 
55G - 2x55 pc AH Supply retrofit. Very pleased, wouldnât change. Not enough light for high light, demanding plants, but those go in other tanks. 
45G â Just got a 2x96 JBJ to replace a 1x96 AH Supply retrofit; was very happy with the light and the plants for a long time, but want to do something different with the tank. Besides, the 1x96 will be perfect for my new 30G!
20H (2) -55 w AH Supply. Very pleased, wouldnât change.
20L â dual NO strip (40w total); brichardi tank, mostly java fern and wendtii. Very pleased, wouldnât change.
10G â 1 15w NO: nice little low light tank Iâve had up for many years. Wouldnât change it.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

182W PC (2x55 2x36) over my 55g Im pleased with it.

Moe


----------



## liquidgardens (Apr 8, 2003)

I use a technique known as overdriving on a 55gal tank I have. I expect that some may be against this, but there are probably just as many who condone it.

I have set up 4 T8 bulbs which are all run independently by their own 4 bulb ballast.

Essentially each T8 bulb gets what 4 40 watt bulbs would get in an intended enviroment.

Now you would think that I was putting 640 watts of light to a 55gal tank, but it really does not calc out to that. I think you lose some percentage with the more stacking/overdriving you do. I would guess that I am producing half of that....still, under best guestimation, I am at about 5 watts per gal.

Bright? Yes, rather bright, but I do not run the lights for 10-12 hours. I have a T12 that is on a seperate timer. It runs most of the time, this creates an ominous glow in the tank which is quite pleasing to the eye. 

Just an experiment for me, but I am quite pleased with the results. All my plants are growing nicely. I think in most natural enviroments, direct sunlight is strong for only a few hours per day in most cases. Stornger than what I am giving, but this system is more reliable than any CF I have ever deblt with.

I would expect that others on this board have doen the same. 

Based on my results, I would definately do it again on another tank. I would not increase on the 55 though.


----------

